# fermenting cider under pressure question



## Maheel (4/1/17)

I bought my self a spunding valve thing and until i find a bigger ferment fridge for a 50L keg i am going to ferment in a corny under pressure.

Any reason i should not ferment a cider under pressure?

What pressure and temp do you suggest ?

Just thinking cheap bottled juice for testing it out on...


----------



## wobbly (4/1/17)

The Williamswarn process uses SO-4 yeast at 23C and 1.5bar (20psi) with fermentation being finished in around 9 days

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/1/17)

I've done 1 cider pressure fermented in a 23lt corny. Same process as beer. I ferment at the lower end of the yeast temp recommendation but warmer is OK especially for cider. Nothing wrong with getting esters in cider. Finished ferment at 23psi. I think It was well and done in 8 days and left it for 12 days then chilled for 3 days then co2 pressure transferred into an 18lt keg and on tap.


----------



## Airgead (4/1/17)

Why not just unscrew the pressure relief valve on the keg and bung an airlock in? Then you can just ferment in a corny as normal without having to farnarkle around fermenting under pressure...


----------



## manticle (4/1/17)

I think the idea is to deliberately ferment under pressure though, Airgead. I believe there are advantages (speeding the process up is one of those).


----------



## Airgead (4/1/17)

You must learn patience...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/1/17)

You may not realise all the advantages until you do it. Ferment finishes naturally carbonated for one of the advantages. No secondary/priming sugar measurements or forced carbonations. No exposures is another big advantage option. 
and, and, less waiting! Ales can be on tap in 8 days from brew day. There is more....


----------



## Maheel (4/1/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> You may not realise all the advantages until you do it. Ferment finishes naturally carbonated for one of the advantages. No secondary/priming sugar measurements or forced carbonations. No exposures is another big advantage option.
> and, and, less waiting! Ales can be on tap in 8 days from brew day. There is more....



all of these and i got some gift vouchers for xmas and thought i am going to buy a few toys for the brewery so i can try some new things.

kind of bought things i prob would not have with my own coins if you know what i mean


----------



## decr (7/1/17)

Damn now this really makes me want to get kegs finally. Argh.


----------



## Maheel (10/1/17)

so my woolies cider (and under the lid coopers yeast) is down to about 1008 from 1040 from Thursday 5th.


It's getting dry and i was wondering if i should cold chill it now to leave just a hint of sweetness....
i was thinking i could let it pressure up a little more to say 15-20psi, pull the spunding off and today chuck the keg in the keezer and let it go cold.

thoughts ?
too soon ?

it's a random experiment so i could test the spunding but it would be good if it's drinkable
it taste's ok, i am not realy a cider drinker, wife thought is seemed ok, bit warm at 20c....


----------

